# arcsoft quickdvd vhs to pc program for DVD burn



## ohiossu (May 15, 2008)

I hope I am on the right thread for this. My sister has an emachines computer, specs to follow when she emails me. She has a VHS to PC to DVD hardware and software system called arcsoft Videosafe with Quick DVD. This records vhs sound and video through RCA V and A to a hardware device then to the PC using usb. This is stored as a file on the HDD as a file to burn to a DVD. It worked fine for about 10 disks then started to get sync lag between audio and video. So bad now, the Video is about 10 secs ahead of the audio. Wondering if anyone has heard or seen this problem before and may have a solution??

WinXP Home Sp3
Emachines 2.?ghz
512 Ram
160HDD
Intel integrated graphics

I know she met all the specs but for DX9. But the video is not the problem, its the audio lag. Both are there in good quality, just one lags the other. I think the DX9 is for PC playback. Her main concern is DVD burn.


----------



## Molaker (Jan 14, 2009)

Lots of things that could be going on, but most likely the audio is not really lagging. Does the video seem closer in sync with the audio at the beginning, getting further out towards the end? If so, then it is probably dropping video frames, effectively shifting the video ahead of the audio. If no new software applications or any other changes were made to the system since she first started burning DVD's successfully then a likely cause could be a badly fragmented HDD. Storing movies on a HDD (4 gig or so) really frags it up and a badly fragmented drive could explain the dropped video frames. Have her try defragging the drive. Also, 512MB of RAM is pretty skimpy for DVD burning. Make sure she quits all other applications when trying to burn a DVD.


----------



## ohiossu (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Molaker, I will tell her to do so. i will get back in a couple of days. THANKS!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Also tell her to burn on the slowest burn speed available by the burner - 2x or 4x -it will take longer but lessens the chances of dropped frames. Fast burn speeds (32x 16x even 8x) combined with low RAM and low speed processor is a good recipe for dropped frames.


----------

